
Attending a Protest - bgray
https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/attending-protest
======
jhallenworld
Bring an umbrella:

[https://www.portlandmercury.com/blogtown/2020/06/02/28498823...](https://www.portlandmercury.com/blogtown/2020/06/02/28498823/how-
protesters-around-the-world-shield-themselves-from-tear-gas-and-pepper-spray)

